# Ripped to Shreds: Breaking Bad Habits!



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2005)

As some of you guys know I changed my username, and I'm breaking all of my old habits completely. I am going to stick to a 100% ketogenic diet (because of a lot of reasons this diet is the easiest for my stick to), and I'm going to do periodic refeeds. 

I'm NOT going to binge no matter what. I recently started working at a night club in Wilmington and I'm going to be focusing whole-heartedly on getting my bodyfat % as low as naturally possible. Of course at this job there are frequent shirt-less nights at things of that nature, so I can't afford to be anything but ripped to shreds. Size isn't what matters, a low bodyfat % is what matters. 

I'm going to be posting my workouts and diet.

YES, its a ketogenic diet and yes everything low-carb is fair game. So please don't post with "steak and eggs isn't good for you," etc.


----------



## Riverdragon (Oct 11, 2005)

Does this mean no more smoking weed?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

You still doing westside?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Does this mean no more smoking weed?


 No.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wilmington........as in Wilmington NC???  I got a new job, I'll be in Raleigh in a month so......


----------

